# SUB--Back Up GUY!



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

Every Plower w/ One Truck should have a Back up Guy! just in CASE some? problem arrises Sickness--Truck problem?--lots of Snow?--any Emergancy? & theres Many to be considered as most Plowers here locally are more than Happy to Help other Plowers if? the above situations Arrises! Here all one has to Do? Is let other Plowers Know & they will Help in a Heart Beat! Ole Tower


----------

